# World’s First Ever 12-Core CPU Laptop



## Saransh verma (Nov 23, 2013)

rocom, famous for its monstrous laptops for professionals and enthusiasts , has introduced world’s first ever laptop with a 22 nm. 12 -core Intel Xeon E5- 2697 v2 with 30 MB of L3 cache and a clock speed of 2.7 GHz (which can be increased up to 3.5 GHz via Turbo Boost if necessary).

In addition to monstrous processor, Panther 5SE will get a 17,3” Full HD- display ( 1920 x 1080 pixels at a refresh rate of 120 Hz), 32 GB of DDR3-1600 memory , four hard drives at 1.5 TB each (total – 6 TB) , which can be used in RAID- modes 0 , 1, 5 and 10.

As for the graphics , depending on the customer’s request it can be equipped with the latest professional graphics cards , including – NVIDIA Quadro K5000M with 4 GB GDDR5 memory.

worlds-first-12-core-laptop

At the request of the client a Blue-Ray DVD burner, Wi-Fi and Bluetooth 3.0 radio modules can be installed into laptop

Dimensions of the monster laptop are pretty incredible too. It weighs at 5.5 kg and 419x286x57,9-62,1 mm big. It means the laptop is going to be dead thick. Depending on what you choose to be installed in the laptop, it can be as thick as 62mm, which is 6 cm.

Of course , the price of the Panther 5SE must be appropriate too – a computer with maximum configuration may cost you all the way up to, wait for it, $16000. The worst thing about the laptop is – battery hour which lasts 1 hour tops.


*androidrecommends.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/i_18fdbdca.jpg
*androidrecommends.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/worlds-first-12-core-laptop.jpg
*androidrecommends.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/i_7da43c70.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 23, 2013)

In the 2nd picture it looks like a VIP suit case to me.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 23, 2013)

The plastic bezel looks meh at best.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 23, 2013)

absoluterly killer specs(A super computer)
But too bulky


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

rs 960000??  this is like a desktop which comes with a ups which offers 1 hour battery back up


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 23, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> absoluterly killer specs(A super computer)
> But too bulky



A super computer in a suit case buddy.



rijinpk1 said:


> rs 960000??  this is like a desktop which comes with a ups which offers 1 hour battery back up



Compare a super computer for 9.5lac to others in the market.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Compare a super computer for 9.5lac to others in the market.



did not get you ??


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 23, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> rs 960000??  this is like a desktop which comes with a ups which offers 1 hour battery back up



You missed one point, Portability


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> You missed one point, Portability



5.5 KG is not portable for me. That is why i said its essentially a desktop with 1 hour back ups provided


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 23, 2013)

& here i am, somehow playing the lagging GTA san Andreas on my core2duo PC.. :/  
weight @5.5kg ??? the only positive aspect about this is you'll be maintaining your muscles if you're carrying it everywhere.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't have time to visit Gym. O/w this is not a bad deal.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm hoping that govt. now provides this laptop for free under their various vote-bank schemes .


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 24, 2013)

^BSP had taken up such a scheme in UP where they distributed HP laptops to students and then ran into financing troubles with HP


----------



## sksundram (Nov 24, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> ^BSP had taken up such a scheme in UP where they distributed HP laptops to students and then ran into financing troubles with HP



It is SP (Samajwadi Party), not BSP (Bahujan Samajwadi Party).


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 24, 2013)

what will be it's weight ? Key factor if it's a laptop. Else better buy a server.


----------



## AshutoshM (Nov 24, 2013)

10 lacs = ps4 (25k) + nexus 5 (30k) + razer blade 14 (111k) + Nikon d7100 (85k) + high end gaming rig (200k) + pebble smartwatch (16k) + iPad air 128GB (60k) + bose qc20 (20k) + iPod touch 64GB (30k) and never the less....google glass explorer edition (210k on ebay)....$till more than 200k in hand....

Now, you decide, which road to take...easy life vs weight lifter's life


----------



## RCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

can it cook omelet super fast?


----------



## AshutoshM (Nov 24, 2013)

RCuber said:


> can it cook omelet super fast?



try something bigger dude..like warming up the water for taking baths these days... even a dual core athlon can cook eggs...blazing fast...


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 24, 2013)

is it available in India ????


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2013)

AshutoshM said:


> 10 lacs = ps4 (25k) + nexus 5 (30k) + razer blade 14 (111k) + Nikon d7100 (85k) + high end gaming rig (200k) + pebble smartwatch (16k) + iPad air 128GB (60k) + bose qc20 (20k) + iPod touch 64GB (30k) and never the less....google glass explorer edition (210k on ebay)....$till more than 200k in hand....
> 
> Now, you decide, which road to take...easy life vs weight lifter's life



+1 to this.



ramakanta said:


> is it available in India ????



Will you buy or what?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 24, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> is it available in India ????


Are you going to buy it ????


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Nov 25, 2013)

+1 for this! 



AshutoshM said:


> 10 lacs = ps4 (25k) + nexus 5 (30k) + razer blade 14 (111k) + Nikon d7100 (85k) + high end gaming rig (200k) + pebble smartwatch (16k) + iPad air 128GB (60k) + bose qc20 (20k) + iPod touch 64GB (30k) and never the less....google glass explorer edition (210k on ebay)....$till more than 200k in hand....
> 
> Now, you decide, which road to take...easy life vs weight lifter's life


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 25, 2013)

if I was a Politician , I would certainly purchased it from tax payers money


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2013)

But can it play Solitaire? 

Jokes aside, I wonder what is the practical application of this? I can think that these could be true cloud servers, completely portable and mobile just like the cloud. Or The Pirate Bay could use a number of these as data centers by putting them on drones or on server clusters floating on water.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 25, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But can it play Solitaire?
> 
> Jokes aside, I wonder *what is the practical application of this*? I can think that these could be true cloud servers, completely portable and mobile just like the cloud. Or The Pirate Bay could use a number of these as data centers by putting them on drones or on server clusters floating on water.


+1, for this.
A super duper laptop having a weight of 5kg + is ultimately* not a portable *device so far.
Battery issues of having 1 hr. charge only will not entice this beast to the Ambanis or Birlas or Tatas or ... any industrialist of India for personal usage.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, it is not portable in a laptop's sense, but still on the bright side it is more like a desktop replacement. Think of it like a desktop with a built in UPS yet more portable than a full desktop system. Now, only if you could have a proper cooling solution.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 25, 2013)

^Never Dreaming in my Life about this Machine...


----------

